# Seems like....



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

The past year seems a bit trying and the trials seem to have been a bit harder than normal. Family problems, health issues, and some financial difficulties have produced (sometimes) seemingly overwhelming stress- but as I had learned a long time ago... if you stop for a moment and look around, you are usually not the only one seeing hard times. In saying that, I wanted to foward this on to you.....
You are not the only one feeling your pain. Jesus shares your pain, and is your healer (spiritually, psycologically, and medically). It is our responsibility to give the situation to him, because alone, we cannot accomplish anything (without God). And I have found that by being a blessing to someone else (especially in my time of distress), God will bless me and provide the solution to my problem. 
This year it seems that He is trying to drive harder into me His desire for me to love my fellow man (our "neighbor" and "brothers" as spoken in His word). It is a revelation I have known for a long time, but in the daily hum-drum it is sometimes difficult to "love your neighbor" - when they cut you off on the interstate, or say something derogatory to you / about you. But the commandments state this law at the top of the list. We must love our fellow man as we love ourselves. And sometimes that is really hard to do- but I will strive to do it. One of the ways I might try to accomplish this is to say something nice to someone- a stranger even, for no reason. Or just smile- say Hello, and Have A Nice Day.
Well, before I go on for too long, what I really wanted to share for awhile is a plaque that used to hang on my grandfather Lander's wall - he liked fishing too, a lot. Now it hangs on my wall. Some, or many, of you may have heard or read this before...



> Fishermans Prayer
> I pray that I may fish until my dying day.
> And when it comes to my last cast, I then must humbly pray;
> When in the Lord's great landing net and peacefully asleep
> ...


I hope I- or the words on this humble plaque have helped to calm and raise your spirit or helped you to see something in the world in a different way (just like that amazing sunset 40+ miles offshore). If it did, share it with someone, anyone.
Thank you for tolerating my short tempered and less than desired christian attitude. God is still working on me.... 
God Bless you and Yours 
Mike


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Deedubbya (Jan 29, 2013)

Mission accomplished! Thanks for this post.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Good one! Thankfully He is still working on all of us that are willing!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> The past year seems a bit trying and the trials seem to have been a bit harder than normal. Family problems, health issues, and some financial difficulties have produced (sometimes) seemingly overwhelming stress- but as I had learned a long time ago... if you stop for a moment and look around, you are usually not the only one seeing hard times. In saying that, I wanted to foward this on to you.....
> You are not the only one feeling your pain. Jesus shares your pain, and is your healer (spiritually, psycologically, and medically). It is our responsibility to give the situation to him, because alone, we cannot accomplish anything (without God). And I have found that by being a blessing to someone else (especially in my time of distress), God will bless me and provide the solution to my problem.
> This year it seems that He is trying to drive harder into me His desire for me to love my fellow man (our "neighbor" and "brothers" as spoken in His word). It is a revelation I have known for a long time, but in the daily hum-drum it is sometimes difficult to "love your neighbor" - when they cut you off on the interstate, or say something derogatory to you / about you. But the commandments state this law at the top of the list. We must love our fellow man as we love ourselves. And sometimes that is really hard to do- but I will strive to do it. One of the ways I might try to accomplish this is to say something nice to someone- a stranger even, for no reason. Or just smile- say Hello, and Have A Nice Day.
> Well, before I go on for too long, what I really wanted to share for awhile is a plaque that used to hang on my grandfather Lander's wall - he liked fishing too, a lot. Now it hangs on my wall. Some, or many, of you may have heard or read this before...
> ...



Awesome stuff. 
In that quote some people over look the part about "as you love yourself."
Only in right relationship is this truly achievable.
I struggled we that for years.

"What you don't like about yourself, is what you don't like about other people. When you like nothing about yourself, it is hard to like (let alone love) anyone else."


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

My Dad always told me a cold glass of water and a kind word go a long way, He is a better christian man than I. When Im in the midst of a situation I try to ask myself, how God would handle it? This really works when you apply it to your work ethic and helping your neighbor.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your heart, and concerns for your fellow brothers in Christ, as well as our neighbors. God is good, and OUR only hope for this world and lost souls. God bless!!


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Jet fishin said

"What you don't like about yourself, is what you don't like about other people. When you like nothing about yourself, it is hard to like (let alone love) anyone else."

That is good! It is a terrible place to be. I know from experience. That part of the scripture always confused and convicted me. I always thought "we all must love ourselves". It wasn't unit the day I allowed Christ into my heart, that I had realized I didn't even like myself, rather yet love myself. My break through came years ago when I realized God loved me just as I am and the Holy Spirit will guide me in the changes that need to be made. Therefore, what I don't like about someone else is NOT my responsibility to change. 
It is not always easy to stifle the tongue, but once I look at what I don't like in them, it helps me to change that very thing in me. When that happens, peace and joy follow the break through. Amazing thing is, some folks I couldn't stand before, I love now. 
I hear people say, "God works in mysterious ways". I think His ways are only mysterious when you are not aware of the power and freedom that come from being in His Word!
That's just me tho....I have been wrong before!


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Amazing posts from some wonderful people. 
Thank you very much, I really needed to hear this today.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I felt it to bring this post back to life, and to ask for my brothers in Christ to say a prayer for me- I won't bore anyone with details, and only to say I have a health issue and will be going to see a specialist Friday - and Cookie and I are hoping after their test we will receive a favorable report. I hope to be saying that prayer on grandpas plaque for a long time.
Thanks in advance and Peace and God Blessings in return.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

You are in our prayers. We will believe with you for a good report. Whatever the issue is/was, it is not boring, especially when a brother is in need! Stay strong!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not only will I say a prayer of healing to come over your body, but prayers to comfort you and Cookie and family. I will include you in our life group prayer chain also. May GOD watch over you and your family, may HE touch your body with HIS healing hands and bind this illness and put it behind you. HIS promise from Matthew 18:20 is that when two or more gather in his name, He is there among them. LORD YOU know our friend Mike and his family so much better than I do. YOU know his illness LORD and the burden he carries. YOU also know his heart LORD. I ask YOU now LORD to be with our friend Mike as YOU work in his life. Protect him LORD and let YOUR will be done. I believe you hear our concerns LORD with this earnest prayer from my heart. I have faith in you Lord to heal Mike and trust in the plan that YOU have for his life. I don't always understand YOUR ways LORD, I don't know why our friend Mike has to endure this burden, but I do trust YOU LORD that YOU look toward Mike with grace and mercy. Nourish his spirt LORD. Comfort him with YOUR presence. Let him know that YOU are with him through this difficult time and be glorified in his life and mine. Bless him with YOUR healing powers LORD, both for him to be healed, and be financially blessed as well. We pray this in YOUR holy name. Amen.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*You are a great guy*

Your are great guy. Prayers sent and God Bless. You deserve the Lords blessing and mercy ! :thumbup:


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

best wishes for a favorable report. all things are possible


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank u for bringing this back up could really use this right now and I wish the best of luck to you


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you for your prayers, they are much appreciated- 
I pray every morning I can, I figure you can't go wrong starting your day that way. 

Something that has been on my heart this week, and I will make this my thought for the day- Some people may look at the bible (generally speaking) and be overwhelmed by the King James language, or be confused by the trinity, or by some of the theology and preaching- and wherein there I am not saying there is anything wrong in the deeper studies, But it is very important for us to realize the simple desires God has for our lives. That he only wants us to love and obey Him in every day, and by everything we do. Which is the key word- Love... If whatever we do is in love (His love) then we will have accomplished His basic desire for our lives. 
"To love Him (God)... "
"To love our neighbor... "
"To love our enemy.... "
So - if you see someone whose world seems to be crashing down on them- share some of that love. 

Something to share....








I am often reminded of how wonderful God is when I see such sights as I have in my life- and it is a subtle reminder to me that God is real, alive, and doing well. How else could there be such wonderful things in this world to have happened just by chance (a baby, sunsets, etc)- the odds are overwhelmingly against it.
Again, we thank you for your prayers and hope you have a blessed day.
Mike


----------



## Deedubbya (Jan 29, 2013)

Mike,
I haven't met you and don't know anything about you, but your original post was timely for me. I will lift you up in my prayers and thoughts for a positive outcome in your present situation. You have simply, but elegantly, expressed the core of one's search for answers in his/her spiritual journey. God be with you as you travel this road.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

May the Lord keep you in the palm of his hand Badonsky.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, came to Fairhope to see a cardiologist as planned- and got put in the hospital, observation tonight and stress test in the AM. Thanks for your prayers- I know I kinda left y'all I the dark about my situation. I experienced a condition mid December and again this past Monday. Nothing identified as the problem yet, so more testing in store. I'll let y'all know how it goes. So far so good (as good as it can be). Just not as young as we used to be. Ol ticker getting old too.
God has blessed me with a wonderful life, He has always taken care of me, I'm sure this will come out fine too.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

....and we trust in HIS name that it will. Amen.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We are just used cars......some of us have bigger problems then others. GOD will fix the issue, but another will arise!!! Some of us may end up nice relics, and some will be newer models that will end up in the crusher. Some may go to a junk yard to be repaired at a later date!

GOD is with me! I pray he is w/ you too!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Nice Pic*

The Pic is great. Sometimes when our life challenges us, it is only then that we focus and enjoy the simple things. My Dad (now with the father)always told me "Son....much is given, then much is required" . That was his way of saying son you are blessed, so share your blessing with others. So we should try to go through our journey doing simple things in our day that help people. Open a door for someone, be polite, share a hug with someone, Call the girl taking your money in the drive through "sweety". You do not have to be rich to make someone's life better. Good Luck, God Speed, and God Bless.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Amazing posts from amazing people. Anytime I feel sorry for my self, I look around and realize I'm truly blessed. I love the fisherman's prayer! Take Care


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Our prayers are that the test will turn out good.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Good news! Stress test and all bloodwork ok- cholesterol isn't even that bad. Going home today! Going to follow up with my cardiologist. Probably just stress (and I think a touch of food poisoning last weekend)!
Is t God grand! I never doubted Him! Gods blessings on everyone for their prayers!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great news.....


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Update please.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome post and awesome news. We serve a great God and supplies all of our needs. I've been going through a lot myself but through a lot of prayers and trusting in his word I'm going to make it through this test he has put before me just like you have Mike. That is what he put us on this earth for, to serve him and to love and serve one another. As we go through this life and everything is going good, ( we, I ) seem to get comfortable and take things for granted. Then the walls start closing in on us and the first thing (we, I ) do is ask God for help. I'm speaking to myself now, God wants us have a relationship with him daily, it was a wake up call to me that I need to be in his word every day and try to be a better person today than I was yesterday. We are to ask our brothers to pray for one another and uplift one another. That is just what this post did and I will be praying for you Mike and the rest of my PFF brothers.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Jet fishin said:


> Update please.


Well, I go follow up with my cartiologist in a while- not much to discuss there since the blood work and stress test came back negative. I'm sure he'll recommend me seeing a Gastroenterologist or something. Anyway, I'm sure it's back to my family physician to take another look at the problem- I still think it's stress.... With my job- don't figure?!?
Hey, at least the ticker is still going strong! Hallelujah!!

Wow!- life IS grand, we just have to learn to look past the imperfections in the world around us. Seek God and his mercy, show mercy and love to each other, and control the frustration (give it to God) that could distance you from that goal. It takes work, because it is easier to give in and get all "bent out of shape" and angry about things- than to stop, take a breath, say a little prayer, and do that which would make us closer to Him and help make a better day....








God bless everyone for their prayers, they are greatly appreciated
Mike & Cookie


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

When the world just seems to be against you and life doesn't seem worth living anymore- lift your head and your voice to heaven and praise God despite the trials and heartaches, despite the depth of the valley, praise him despite your pain because he cares and loves you.
When we are at our lowest, we should continue to praise Him. 
It reminds me of the "Footprints in the Sand"


> One night I dreamed a dream.
> As I was walking along the beach with my Lord.
> Across the dark sky flashed scenes from my life.
> For each scene, I noticed two sets of footprints in the sand,
> ...


It still brings a tear to my eyes.... God does love us, and He is always there for us. A lot of times when things go wrong and the world seems upside down, we have to take a minute and give our problems to Him. The things of this world always tend to blind us to His presence, and once we have surrendered to Him- then the veil that has blinded us starts to fall away and we can truly see where He was the whole time... 

God Bless you and your family always


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Badonsky this is for you. I hope you like it.
I can only post 1 picture at a time so please read next post.



Let's start old school

Genesis 1
26-27


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I am going somewhere hang with me only one more after this

John 1:1


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I am parking here.

Notice the red letters:yes:

John 14: 12

"even greater things"

Come on Man...........

Sorry for the 3 posts my iPad only allows 1 photo per post


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Food for thought....

Do you feel something you worked hard for would be worth it- to say, would you have a real appreciation for it (And I mean bone breaking, time consuming, painfully, difficult)?? Or would you appreciate the same thing as much if it were given freely?









This can be in reference to anything... But keep an open mind.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's like I have taught my kids and my grandkids...when you work for something and you get it...it truly becomes yours. I work for my GOD and HE is truly mine.

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Great Pic*

Great Pic of you and the wife and Car! No substitute for hard work. No matter what you do.:thumbup:


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

I think we all are going through some problems of some sort.Like us I hurt my back back in March been off work since then.I go for surgery this coming Friday.And let me tell you it has it moments with family ,financial not having the income you are use too it makes things difficult on every thing bills,and everything.Some of you know or read the story I lost my fishing buddy early this year of 5 years.He fished with a preacher during the week while I worked and fished with me on weekends while the preacher worked.He asked me right before he passed to fish with the preacher that he and I would make a great pair fishing. So i did and we talked about every thing under the sun even religion.He answered a lot of questions about it that I have had.So with all this I told him I haven't been in a church in 45 years and he invited me to come so I did on Easter weekend and have every Sunday since.Its a lil country Church I even knew some there it was awesome.God has made sure that every bill I have has been paid and food in the house what more could you ask for.My Dad once told me son you know how to decide if your rich, nope I said. He said If you have every thing you need and not every thing you want.So I now that God has Blessed me in so many ways that I know what he was talking about.

Thank you Jesus


----------



## patsfan72 (Jun 1, 2008)

Great post and thread. We are all blessed.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

That is pretty much where I am going...

If life were easy all the time, would we really have an appreciation for the good days, the good things in our lives, and the blessings? Or would we be a bunch of spoiled brats- with no idea of how good we really have it sometimes! Would we be so blind to the blessings God gives to us, and utterly abuse our relationship with Him and our neighbor?
I didn't want to go too deep with this- but the heart of the answer to this question is- unless there were the hard times, the trials in this life (even as Christians), would we really be able to appreciate the blessings here? Without "bad times", could we really know what the "good times" are? Just because you are saved and give your life to God doesn't omit you from this life's trials. 
So, we should learn to recognize our difficult days, our tribulation for what they are (a lesson of life or an experience) and accept the responsibility to live through it successfully (and this is a difficult thing for me too)- sometimes painfully, nevertheless, survive it and hopefully learn from it. Do we understand all of our problems and life changing experiences- no, I don't. But we have to try, and when in doubt, keep praying about it- but don't overthink it.
So, even with the stresses of everyday life, the painful loss of loved ones, the difficulties of sickness and disease- I try to remember -there have been others in pain like me, I'm not alone- God loves me and is with me. And one day, I hope I am worthy enough to be with Him, and am able to look back on my life as a man here on earth and say- "Lord, those were difficult days there, I learned so much from it and I'm glad I made it".


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

For those of us on the other side of this, I feel it is our responsibility as Christians to recognize our "neighbors" in trouble and help them by what means we are led (by God) to. It may be part of someone's trial that God wants to see how you will react and potentially help someone truly in need.

as always, I hope this truly touches someone as I feel God has laid it upon my heart to share


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Cousin-it said:


> I think we all are going through some problems of some sort.Like us I hurt my back back in March been off work since then.I go for surgery this coming Friday.And let me tell you it has it moments with family ,financial not having the income you are use too it makes things difficult on every thing bills,and everything.Some of you know or read the story I lost my fishing buddy early this year of 5 years.He fished with a preacher during the week while I worked and fished with me on weekends while the preacher worked.He asked me right before he passed to fish with the preacher that he and I would make a great pair fishing. So i did and we talked about every thing under the sun even religion.He answered a lot of questions about it that I have had.So with all this I told him I haven't been in a church in 45 years and he invited me to come so I did on Easter weekend and have every Sunday since.Its a lil country Church I even knew some there it was awesome.God has made sure that every bill I have has been paid and food in the house what more could you ask for.My Dad once told me son you know how to decide if your rich, nope I said. He said If you have every thing you need and not every thing you want.So I now that God has Blessed me in so many ways that I know what he was talking about.
> 
> Thank you Jesus


Thank you for sharing- what a great testimony. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> For those of us on the other side of this, I feel it is our responsibility as Christians to recognize our "neighbors" in trouble and help them by what means we are led (by God) to. It may be part of someone's trial that God wants to see how you will react and potentially help someone truly in need.
> 
> as always, I hope this truly touches someone as I feel God has laid it upon my heart to share


I think you bring up a great point. 
_God wants to see how you will react and potentially help someone truly in need.
_
In an earlier post on this thread, you asked would it mean more having worked hard for it, or having it given to you.

The answer I believe is in the *intent of the heart*. 
I have worked hard the majority of my life. Now, I can't work. (cancer) My wife and I love to be able to give to others. It doesn't have to be large amounts of money or a car to bless someone else. We are living paycheck to paycheck after only being out since September 2013.
We remember years of having to borrow money from parents every now and then. When we finally got the "better to give than to receive" concept down it just blew us away. We would be in a situation where the Spirit was saying,"give" and we only had what we were being led to give. Common sense says you don't give your last $50 to someone. Once we understood, _*Acts 20:35 I have shewed you all things, how that so labouring ye ought to support the weak, and to remember the words of the Lord Jesus, how he said, It is more blessed to give than to receive. *_, we felt like we had been given the best blessing of all time. NOTE: giving does not always refer to money. Nor does giving have to be done to "prove" anything. This scripture, _*Matthew 6:1-4, “Beware of practicing your righteousness before other people in order to be seen by them, for then you will have no reward from your Father who is in heaven. Thus, when you give to the needy, sound no trumpet before you, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, that they may be praised by others. Truly, I say to you, they have received their reward. But when you give to the needy, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, so that your giving may be in secret. And your Father who sees in secret will reward you.”*_, should act to keep us humble. I am not boasting when I tell you about how we bless others. This is my testimony to fellow Christians that have not got hold of Acts 20:35. I would not use this to lead someone to the Lord for their first time. I hope that is clear. Just as my greatest joy is leading someone to the Lord, my second joy is teaching fellow brothers and sisters what it means to have God on your side. Helping to unlock the directions given to us
There truly isn't anything better than giving to someone, especially someone that you never saw or met before, and seeing that person's demeanor change. I'm telling you that it is absolutely God working in us and through us by His a Holy Spirit!

What is the "*intent of my heart '*? Am I doing, giving, saying this thing because I want to bless someone, or am I doing this thing because I want to be seen by someone?

Have a blessed day!
Joe


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes Joe. Sorry, my implied "work" in the follow up post was in reference to our work of the spirit (compassion, blessings, or gifts) not about manual labor or about our material gains or givings from it. You can accomplish a greater goal with spiritual support and counsel than in giving all the money in the world. 
The biggest part of this is being led of the spirit (having an open heart to God) and being willing to obey His request in your life regardless of what that request is-


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

A thought I had for today, 
*what can I do to improve the quality of life for someone today. 
A kind word,
providing assistance to someone in need, 
or a spontaneous act of kindness?*
It can always start with something small.... 

"Have a great day! "

we have but a short journey here on earth, it is up to us to decide how we spend it, and how we affect those around us- good or bad. How do you want to be remembered?


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Badonsky,
God is calling you to give me all of your fishing secrets! That'll improve my quality of life! 

In all seriousness, thanks for this thread. I think we all need a lot of reminders about how we should be treating our fellow man in light of the grace that was so freely given to us. It's also nice to know that other Christian brothers struggle with the same types of issues. It's one thing to casually know that they do and it's completely different thing to hear them confess it before you.

Scott


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> A thought I had for today,
> *what can I do to improve the quality of life for someone today.
> A kind word,
> providing assistance to someone in need,
> ...


Just posting that you want to do something is working for me. More folks having that thought would make this world a much nicer place. So many of you guys on here have a good heart, it amazes me. I'll take some prayers for this Thursday and Friday. Thursday, they will hit me with a massive dose of chemo, and Friday, they will put my stem cells they collected a few weeks ago, back in! Transplant complete! Finally. I'd appreciate prayers for the folks that have volunteered to stay with me in Birmingham after my release from the hospital. Several volunteered, but having it postponed last week threw off their schedules and now it isn't clear if they are going to be able to stay. These are folks I've never met, but all belong to the Christian Motorcycle Association, in Birmingham, and I used to ride with the same organization in Pensacola. They are a bunch of guys/ladies with big hearts like the folks on this forum. I can't be too upset about having this cancer when I keep finding such folks that step up to help a brother out! Thanks
Joe


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> A thought I had for today,
> *what can I do to improve the quality of life for someone today.
> A kind word,
> providing assistance to someone in need,
> ...


Amen!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Katartizo said:


> Just posting that you want to do something is working for me. More folks having that thought would make this world a much nicer place. So many of you guys on here have a good heart, it amazes me. I'll take some prayers for this Thursday and Friday. Thursday, they will hit me with a massive dose of chemo, and Friday, they will put my stem cells they collected a few weeks ago, back in! Transplant complete! Finally. I'd appreciate prayers for the folks that have volunteered to stay with me in Birmingham after my release from the hospital. Several volunteered, but having it postponed last week threw off their schedules and now it isn't clear if they are going to be able to stay. These are folks I've never met, but all belong to the Christian Motorcycle Association, in Birmingham, and I used to ride with the same organization in Pensacola. They are a bunch of guys/ladies with big hearts like the folks on this forum. I can't be too upset about having this cancer when I keep finding such folks that step up to help a brother out! Thanks
> Joe


We will be with you in spirit and prayer brother. I'll say a special one thursday morning for you! And may all those who have supported you and stayed with you have special blessings.:thumbup:


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*One thing*

Katartizo one thing I can do and have done for some local cancer patients is donate blood in their credit. It helps them with their hospital bill. Do you need blood credits at your hospital ? If so, maybe we could get a few forum members to help you out. I would be willing when I am elgible again. As always we can send a prayer your way. God speed and God Bless !


----------



## reelcrazy (Jul 5, 2014)

I am a new forum member and I have seen some great comments and kindness by some great folks.... this Post and replies are encouraging especially in the World mess we are seeing today. Fishing is great, but life is forever... and many of us many need to ask, where will I be forever? I will be praying for those who are sick, in emotional pain, financial difficulties, relational problems, and anything else that kept them up during the night because they hurt and feel alone.... I pray God reveals His comfort and love to you in Christ.... Serving a Great and Good God and Savior.... ReelCrazy


*Matthew 4:19* *And Jesus said to them, “Follow me, and I will make you fishers of men.”*
* 
**PS: It is also OK (and good for you) to Fish for Fish!!!*

* REELCRAZY *


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Prayers out to Joe today as he undergoes his treatments....

and I thought I'd share this "video snapshot"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y8jlSPypdk&list=UUVexYbj2OoA9r864GgJULJw


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the prayers! Nurse just told me chemo will be at 1pm.
Loved the video. Very calming with sun in the background. Great way to start or finish a day.
Joe


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Just to keep my PFF brothers up to speed, to ask for and thank those for their prayers....








My dad-n-law, Roy "Shorty" Harrell is in the hospital- we got the call yesterday afternoon- he had been having some pain, and became short of breath. So his other daughter took him to the local hospital in Jackson, AL. They determined he had at the least, had a stroke, or heart attack, and maybe some fluid on the lungs. In any case, they were concerned enough to recommend moving him to Mobile Infirmary- and ended up air lifting him to Mobile. 
We ran over to see him, ASAP.... And ended up beating him to the hospital. Once he got there, the on call cardiologist went for a cath to try and open up a couple of the restricted veins to improve flow and stabilize him. He succeeded in getting one stint in, but couldn't get the second one, and observed the bypasses from his previous open heart surgery were 95% blocked / closed. 
So, to backtrack a bit- Shorty had heart surgery many years ago, having a few bypasses done. A couple years ago, his main physician discovered bad valve- and had suggested another surgery, but Shorty declined. 
Anyway, he is in CCU, resting today, and we'll see his regular physician tomorrow (Thurs) to find out what else can be done. He had a stroke at some point, and a heart attack within the last 36 hours. He does have some damage to the heart muscle, and still a lot of blockage, but he is better right now, and in relatively good spirits. 
We are hoping the Dr can help him with a less invasive series of heart cath procedures as opposed to another surgery, as he has said he doesn't want another surgery- and has been very adamant about it.
So, we are praying for a supernatural healing from God, and a positive report from his Dr tomorrow. I'll follow up afterwards, and keep you informed.
Again, thanks for your prayers.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Things not looking good... He just had a stroke. Going for another procedure. Took him back for a t-PA treatment. 

He had a stroke a little while ago, and they took him to radiology for a CT scan. I saw him moving upon his return to his CCU. But, he was just moving around. The nurse said he was not responding to commands. They moved him to the NICU to conduct the t-PA, to see if they can dissolve a clot that may have caused the stroke. This will take up to an hour or so, and has possible side effects of bleeding. And we still don't know how much damage the stroke itself may have caused.
Your continued prayers are appreciated.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I felt it to bring this post back to life, and to ask for my brothers in Christ to say a prayer for me- I won't bore anyone with details, and only to say I have a health issue and will be going to see a specialist Friday - and Cookie and I are hoping after their test we will receive a favorable report. I hope to be saying that prayer on grandpas plaque for a long time.
> Thanks in advance and Peace and God Blessings in return.


I hope it all comes out in your favor. 

God bless you.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Things not looking good... He just had a stroke. Going for another procedure.


I claim "By His stripes, Shorty is healed."


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm praying for you and the family. God Bless.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Shorty is not doing well... 
Late yesterday afternoon he had a stroke while his daughters were in there. They took him for a CT and later to NICU for a t-PA treatment. He moves around, but does not respond to commands from the medical staff. The t-PA will help prevent him from having any more attacks- but we are not sure about the extent of damage from the stroke last night. They want to do an MRI to find out, but will have to wait until tomorrow when they can sedate him for the procedure.
We appreciate your prayers and kind works or comfort.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

We will be praying Mike. Our life group is also meeting later today and his name will be lifted up in prayer. When and where we gather God will answer our prayers. Keep us updated and take care.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> We will be praying Mike. Our life group is also meeting later today and his name will be lifted up in prayer. When and where we gather God will answer our prayers. Keep us updated and take care.


Yes, thank you very much.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

It's nice to see that so many pff members are strong believers....maybe God rewards some of us with this sport we call fishing....I speak blessings over this whole forum and everyone connected to its members...remember: fear is not of God....faith is the key to healing....and iron sharpens iron....thanks for sharpening my sword fellas!...God bless and Good Fishin All..


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Roy "Shorty" Harrell*

I just wanted to express my appreciation, and thank everyone for their prayers and words of kindness. True friends are hard to find. 
My father-in-law, Roy "Shorty" Harrell died at 12:48AM this (Friday) morning. He never really became conscious since the stroke Wed evening, and in the early morning hours today, began having difficulty breathing and died. 
Per his request, no efforts were made to resuscitate him. He lived life the way he wanted, and he was a kind and generous man. He will be greatly missed.
Again, thank you. Your continued prayers for the family and friends are appreciated. 
Mike


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mike & Cookie, we are so sorry for the passing of your father. We all know that he is resting in heaven. He will never ever be sick again. He will never be in pain and is now rejoicing in the presence of our Savior. Some day we will all be reunited again and I would love to meet him. Prayers being sent to you and your family for peace and much needed understanding.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I just wanted to express my appreciation, and thank everyone for their prayers and words of kindness. True friends are hard to find.
> My father-in-law, Roy "Shorty" Harrell died at 12:48AM this (Friday) morning. He never really became conscious since the stroke Wed evening, and in the early morning hours today, began having difficulty breathing and died.
> Per his request, no efforts were made to resuscitate him. He lived life the way he wanted, and he was a kind and generous man. He will be greatly missed.
> Again, thank you. Your continued prayers for the family and friends are appreciated.
> Mike


Sorry to hear that. I will keep yall in my prayers.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Isn't it an ice cold slap in the face when we sudden have a very serious medical ( or similar) situation.
Funny how all of the things that we thought mattered, suddenly mean nothing.
God is good , all the time.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I can't really say it was a "cold slap in the face"... he knew he had a problem, although the first stroke and heart attack was unexpected, he knew his time here was limited. And although he will be missed greatly, everyone pretty much had time to say their goodbyes'. We all came to the realization after his first several hours in the hospital, he probably would not be coming home. And we all took comfort in knowing he did not really suffer, and he is in a better place. We laid him to rest today, Sunday, 10-5-14, next to his wife of 51 years, on their wedding anniversary. And he loved her very much. So as much sorrow is felt in his passing, there is a satisfaction I know I have in having the privilege to have known him, and the happiness and love in his memory. 








This is the last known picture we have of him relaxing on the back porch at his other daughters house just a few days ago. 
You know, when I first met him, I was somewhat intimidated by him (as my future wife's dad)- but isn't that normal??? Anyway, I found him and his wife (Martha Harrell) to be wonderful people, and realized they thought I was sent from heaven (although I'm not sure why).... Shorty even came to work for us for awhile until shortly after Mrs Harrell passed a few years ago. What can one say, there are not many men who could fill his shoes, and in meeting his friends, especially in the last couple days, saw how far beyond my knowledge of his kindness and giving heart really extended.
He was loved greatly, and will be missed by many. God rest his soul.
Mike


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

_*The hustle and bustle, crowds and traffic... tempers flare....*_ 
In the seemingly overwhelming pressure of the season, even it being placed on top of the stress of the normal everyday demands- remember the reason we celebrate this holiday. What does He really want for our lives, and how would He really want us to celebrate this event? 
This is how I understand it....
_My friends and neighbors, brothers, and even to those that may despise me- I pray peace and blessings over your home and household. I pray healing over your sick, provisions for the poor, comfort for the lonely and broken hearted, and happiness for all of my friends. _
_From my Home and Family, as we celebrate this holiday as the birth of a king and savior, we wish you and yours... _
_*Merry Christmas*_
_My greeting to you for a happy holiday no matter what your belief- _

So take a moment, or so, to reflect and pass the real reason for this holiday season and _what it means to you_. And if provided the opportunity, please bless someone else with your fortune- whether a friendly greeting & smile, a dollar, or a helping hand.
_God Bless,_
_Mike_


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

God Bless you and family during this challenging time in your life. Dying that soon after a major stroke is actually a blessing. I have seen my uncle live 3 years after his stroke and he was never really happy again. When you loose half of your body and ability to swallow and do personal care, life goes down hill very fast.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Reading thru these posts reminded me of a quote that a good friend told me during a trying time. 
" adversity doesn't build character... It reveals it"

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Something I ran across and wanted to share...


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

I love this thread. Bring it back as much as you want brother ! Without the son of God, we are no one. I cannot imagine going through life without faith. God Bless !


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I hope anyone who wants to share, will do so....

Looking back, it sure has been a year of trials! But, no matter what- my faith is not swayed. And I have had some great times this year too.


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll pray for good news. Peace be with you.


----------

